# Jwing Ming Yang



## oaktree (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are instructional videos of Jwing Ming Yang. Also please note these were not put up by me on the 56.com I am just nice enough to post them here.

Shaolin Qin na
http://www.56.com/u20/v_NDA1Njg4MDE.html

This is Qin na but I am unsure if it is from Taijiquan series or something else.
http://www.56.com/u48/v_NTE4MzQ1MDE.html

Shaolin White crane
http://www.56.com/u98/v_NTMzMzUwMzk.html
http://www.56.com/u20/v_NTMzMzYxOTM.html

I think this is Taiji san shou or Jiao 
http://www.56.com/u50/v_NTE4NDMxMjc.html
http://www.56.com/u29/v_NTA0OTIyMTg.html


Qin na in depth(this series is fragments each is 30 minutes long so if you want it I will post it)
http://www.56.com/u25/v_NTQwMjkwMjI.html

Yang's Taiji lecture
http://www.56.com/u61/v_NTAwNTU1MDY.html

Yang Taijiquan whole sequence.(This is also fragments I can find it if you want it)

Taiji Qigong
http://www.56.com/u18/v_NTAwNTg3MTk.html


----------



## seasoned (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a few of his books that I feel are very informative. I cross reference back to my initial art.


----------



## Shifu Steve (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting those.  I was recently reading his analysis of Qin na and it appears his Uke (for lack of the Chinese equivalent) is the same as in the book.  Great book though.  You can easily incorporate the ideas into your own training.


----------



## Shifu Steve (Dec 30, 2010)

Oaktree were there other links to his Qin na lecture?


----------



## oaktree (Dec 31, 2010)

Shifu Steve said:


> Oaktree were there other links to his Qin na lecture?


 
Hi Shifu Steve 
 I have not found the lectures as of yet. In most cases sites like 56.com,Yoku,Tudou use the same videos. I also checked verycd.com and could not find it as well. 

I believe verycd has one of his Qin na books in PDF but you need easy mule to be able to download the files.

There are also other Qin na videos some good some not so good and there is quite alot in regards to Taijiquan.


If you go to the sites I listed above and type what ever you are looking for such as taijiquan, qin na, baguazhang you should find some instructional videos.

HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Shifu Steve (Dec 31, 2010)

oaktree said:


> Hi Shifu Steve
> I have not found the lectures as of yet. In most cases sites like 56.com,Yoku,Tudou use the same videos. I also checked verycd.com and could not find it as well.
> 
> I believe verycd has one of his Qin na books in PDF but you need easy mule to be able to download the files.
> ...



Thanks again.  I have been writing a piece in one of the styles I practice on the applications of Qin na specifically to it and was referencing his Analysis of Shaolin Qin na book for some ideas.  It was great to see the techniques on video.


----------



## billc (Dec 31, 2010)

His stuff has always been great.  It is great now with the internet.  When I was coming up, unless you went to see someone like him you could never see them demonstrating their art.  The internet is a great thing.  His sword videos are great as well.  If anyone has preserved the fighting application of the Chinese sword it is Jwing Ming Yang.  If you can check out the sword videos.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXiBSkjGEVs&feature=channel


----------



## clfsean (Dec 31, 2010)

For sword work... I'd look to Adam Hsu.


----------



## billc (Dec 31, 2010)

clfsean, thanks for the Adam Hsu point.  Does he have any video of application or is it all forms?  I love the internet.  I have read articles about him in the dead tree magazines for years and I had forgotten about him.  It is great to finally see him demonstrate his art.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 31, 2010)

billcihak said:


> clfsean, thanks for the Adam Hsu point. Does he have any video of application or is it all forms? I love the internet. I have read articles about him in the dead tree magazines for years and I had forgotten about him. It is great to finally see him demonstrate his art.


 

Y'know I'm not sure actually. I've never gone looking for his sword work. I've always looked for his baji materials.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 4, 2011)

man.. was bored so I tried some of the finger closing in the first shaolin qin na video.. wow.. so intense on the wrists and forearms! going to have to do some more of this some time!
Thanks by the way ^^


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 5, 2011)

I figured I'd ask here, because I can't read what these sites say, so i can't even find the search option.. I tried a few things, without success. I am trying to find lung ying videos, if anybody knows of any, thanks!


----------



## clfsean (Jan 5, 2011)

Nabakatsu said:


> I figured I'd ask here, because I can't read what these sites say, so i can't even find the search option.. I tried a few things, without success. I am trying to find lung ying videos, if anybody knows of any, thanks!



There's Lung Ying (surprisingly enough, a lot) on Youtube.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 6, 2011)

I've found a bunch of like 2-20 second clips, but was hoping for a semi in depth instructional video, or at least a few good applications with explanations, I would just LOVEEE to find some lung ying footwork videos.. or any of the hakka style footwork videos for that matter, thanks much for your response!


----------



## clfsean (Jan 6, 2011)

Nabakatsu said:


> I've found a bunch of like 2-20 second clips, but was hoping for a semi in depth instructional video, or at least a few good applications with explanations, I would just LOVEEE to find some lung ying footwork videos.. or any of the hakka style footwork videos for that matter, thanks much for your response!



Good luck with that. There's not much out there on that kind of material. 

About the only I can think of is Paul Whiterod from the UK & his Chow Ga Tang LAng series. Also Yip Wing Hong from NYC at one time had a couple of vids out (Sarm Tang & Sup Luk Dong I think) but I don't know how deep they went.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 6, 2011)

CLF, I see, thanks much for sharing your knowledge on this topic, Tis quite appreciated, I didn't have much hope, for I have searched quite extensively, still never hurts to ask.


----------



## fangjian (Mar 4, 2011)

oaktree said:


> This is Qin na but I am unsure if it is from Taijiquan series or something else.
> http://www.56.com/u48/v_NTE4MzQ1MDE.html


These are the first levels of the Qin Na curriculum at his school (which is separate ). This video is not from his Taijiquan series. Although, of course some of the same techniques can be found in his Taijiquan curriculum.


----------

